# Stopping progesterone suppositories at 8 weeks, too early? When did you stop?



## BabeAwait

So I have been on progesterone since 4dpo, I am 7+3 weeks today. My OB put me on progesterone after my early miscarriage because I have low progesterone and a lpd. The suppositories helped my cycles A TON. The third cycle of taking them I got my BFP. My OB has mentioned twice now that she wants me to stop them at 8 weeks which I found odd.

Everything I've read say the luteal placental shift begins between 8-10 weeks. And that the placenta has fully taken over by week 12. I feel like 8 weeks is too soon and that I should atleast go to 10. Of course my biggest fear is that stopping too soon could be too drastic of a drop in progesterone and that it could potentially cause a miscarriage. I've also read that there is naturally a dip in progesterone between 8-10 weeks while the shift is happening. 

My OB is young and has only been practicing for two years now. So I don't know if she is just arrogant and uneducated or if being fresh out of school and residency she knows something that I haven't found in my research. 

Do any of you have experience with stopping progesterone suppositories? How early, was it cold turkey, and what was the outcome? 
Do you have any advice for talking to my OB about this?

I already love my baby so much and would do anything for them to be safe.


----------



## BabeAwait

Bump


----------



## MMW430

I know with IVF, they had me stop at 10 weeks. I know it's not exactly the same thing, but it might help with your decision. Good luck!


----------



## BabeAwait

Thank you. 10 weeks sounds much better to me than 8


----------



## likeaustralia

I'm on progesterone for different reasons (previous preterm birth), but I will be taking it until 36/37 weeks. There are little to no adverse effects to staying on it if your doctor will extend the Rx. Good luck!


----------



## BabeAwait

Thanks hun! Were you on it at all before needing it to prevent preterm labor? I've read some women need it in the first tri and then again later in their pregnancy to stop preterm labor.


----------



## likeaustralia

I've been on it since around 13/14 weeks as preventative since my first was born at 34 weeks. But if you mean to prevent early loss, no, that is not something I have personal experience with.


----------



## BabeAwait

Okay thank you for your input! I really appreciate it :)


----------



## Radiance

I will take the progesterone suppositories until 16 weeks when I switch to the injections. My reasons is pprom and preterm labor.


----------



## Jaxvipe

I was on progesterone suppositories with my DD until about 14 weeks this time around I will finish them at 12 weeks. My dr said that 12 weeks is when the placenta should have fully taken over so that's when it's safe to stop. I would bring it up to you dr, from what I've read the average stopping time is 12 weeks. 8 weeks does seem kind of early since the placenta would just start working.


----------



## gumb69

I stayed on them until 37 weeks and 30 weeks. I couldn't maintain my progesterone levels. Good luck


----------

